# Banff Gate Mountain Resort



## RIMike (Dec 12, 2008)

I would like first hand experiences from this resort please.


----------



## eal (Dec 12, 2008)

I am spending Thursday and Friday of next week there, what would you like to know?


----------



## DianneL (Dec 13, 2008)

*We were there*

We spent a week there in September of this year.  We were pleased with the resort, but it is a rustic type resort, not a Marriott or Hyatt.  It was spacious, clean and comfortable.  It is located in a quiet area, and a very beautiful area.  The master bedroom is upstairs and does not have a shower, only a tub.  The downstairs bedroom does have a shower.   The units are individual free-standing chalets.  The living area was ok with a sofa and a couple of chairs, as I remember.  The kitchen seemed to be complete, however, we did not use it except for breakfast.  It is a good location for exploring the area.  We did drive many miles.  We spent a night in Jasper at a B&B, as in order to see everything on that end of the Icefields Parkway and in the Jasper area, driving back in one day was just too much.  The scenery in the Banff, Lake Louise, Icefield Parkway area is some of the most beautiful I have seen anywhere.  If you have any specific questions, I will be glad to try to answer them.


----------



## jtridle (Dec 16, 2008)

DianneL said:


> If you have any specific questions, I will be glad to try to answer them.



What week of September were you there and what was the weather like?  We are going Sept. 26, 2009 and I'm worried that there will be snow.  I hope the weather is decent to get around.  Were businesses open as I think that could be another issue that late in the year.  

Is Lake Louise in the Icefield area you are talking about and you are recommending that you stay one night closer to that area?  How long does it take to drive there from the resort?


----------



## calgarygary (Dec 16, 2008)

Lots of us live in the area and can help with your questions.


> What week of September were you there and what was the weather like? We are going Sept. 26, 2009 and I'm worried that there will be snow.


 In this area, there is always the possibility of snow but it is more likely that you won't encounter snow in Banff at the end of Sept.   Expect mild days and cool evenings - a jacket should meet your needs.


> I hope the weather is decent to get around. Were businesses open as I think that could be another issue that late in the year.


 Banff is a year round resort with spring and fall being the shoulder seasons.  The only businesses that will be closed will be the current round of business failures and of course the ski resorts will have yet to open.  


> Is Lake Louise in the Icefield area you are talking about and you are recommending that you stay one night closer to that area? How long does it take to drive there from the resort?


 Lake Louise is apx. 30-45 minutes along the Trans Canada from Banff and is at the southern point of the Icefields Pkwy.  The drive between Lake Louise & Jasper can take just over 2 hours to well over a day if you really want to explore the great scenery.


----------



## rcshelton (Dec 17, 2008)

We stayed there in August 2007 and the reply above describes the resort very well. One nice perk of the resort is that they will provide you with a pass to Banff and Jasper National Parks on a daily basis as long as their supply lasts.  You pick up in the morning and return at end of the day.  These are annual passes that they have purchased from individuals at reduced rates.  If you buy a pass, they might purchase yours.


----------



## DianneL (Dec 20, 2008)

*September stay*

We were there September 19 through 26.  The week before we came, I understand the weather was great.  It did turn cold for us, however.  At night it was in the 20's F and during the day it was in the 30's or 40's.  We did see some snow, but basically in the mountains.  Getting around was not a problem as there was not snow on the roads.  Basically while we were there, we noticed each day the snow was falling on the mountains but the snow line was getting lower each day.  The place where we stayed one night was in Jasper.  It is on the opposite end of the Icefields Parkway from Canmore.  We stayed there as it gave us an opportunity to see things on the northern end of the Icefields Parkway and in and around Jasper.  Otherwise, to go to that area and drive back to Canmore for the night would be difficult.  I will never forget our trip to the Banff, Lake Louise, Jasper area.  So beautiful!


----------



## Corky (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm trying to find the last week in June, a 2 bedroom that sleeps 6, somewhere in the Banff area.  If I'm unable to book the resort in the national park, which other timeshare is closest?


----------



## Tacoma (Dec 21, 2008)

The only timeshare in the park is Banff ROcky MOuntain Resort.  It is around 10-15 minutes closer to Banff and most other destinations than any of the timeshares in Canmore. ANother advantage is they offer a free shuttle into Banff and all of the ski buses pull up to this resort if some members of your party want to go either ealier or later.  THe reality is everyone in timeshares around the area has a vehicle so book whatever you can get.  Banff Gate MOuntain Resort is another 5-10 minutes out of Canmore but it is in a totally isoloted location.  THis may be a good or bad thing depending on your preferences.  We loved it for a getaway but if we're skiing we want to be at BRMR.  Most people love Banff and area and I really don't feel you spend that much time inside anyway which is why I say take what you can get.

Joan


----------



## Corky (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks, Joan.

My daughter and her friends won't be doing any skiing in June, just hiking, horseback riding and enjoying the gorgeous scenery in the Banff area.  They hope to visit Lake Louise too.   We just don't know the best central location for a week's stay.


----------



## calgarygary (Dec 24, 2008)

Assuming that they have a car, as long as they stay in either Banff or Canmore they will be good.  Some people make the mistake of staying in Radium or Fairmont and that is a poor location for visiting Banff/Lake Louise area.


----------



## Keitht (Dec 24, 2008)

The only real disadvantages of the Banff Gate resort are that it's on the 'wrong' side of Canmore for accessing Banff, Lake Louise etc, and it's not really within walking distance of anywhere either.  It's only an additional 15 minutes drive or so each way, each day so that's no big deal.
If you simply want somewhere as a base and don't require luxury in the Canmore area have a look at Chateau Canmore it's not luxurious, in fact the only facilities are the bar and restaurant of the adjoining hotel, but it is only about 15 minutes walk into the centre of Canmore in the evening.

It's also right beside the main railway line.  That may sound like a disaster scenario, but we stayed there for 2 weeks and were never disturbed by trains at night.
The weather can be changable at that time of year.  We were there at the end of September into early October.  No problems around Banff / Canmore.  We went up to Bow Lake in October and had snow, fog, sun all on the same day.


----------



## RIMike (Jan 8, 2009)

*Thank you all*

I very much appreciate all of the input. I have decided to purchase a property at Banff Gate Mountain Resort.  I think rustic in the mountains is very nice....maybe at the beach or Orlando I will think Marriott.


----------



## Tacoma (Jan 8, 2009)

Provided you don't need fancy you should love the large size of the units, and the complete peacefullness of the area.  We stayed in the winter and made a huge snow cave on on deck.  THe recreation area was almost completely empty (there are only 47 units total) and my kids still talk about the things they did there.  I enjoyed the drive down the road looking over the lights of Canmore.  There is at least one decent restaurant right in Dead Man's Flats (at the highway)  otherwise it's less than 5 minutes to Canmore.  I've thought of buying a week there but don't use my summer week in Banff as it is. 

Joan


----------



## eal (Jan 9, 2009)

I think you will be very happy with your purchase.  The units are HUGE, the deck goes across the entire front of the unit, and the scenery is fabulous.


----------

